# Will they think im an idiot?



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Why dont just ride under your real name?? Im not sure you can even ride under a fake name, its falsifying information. Im pretty sure thats illegal.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You aren't allowed to make up a name to go under. As for show name, you can choose what you want. IMO tho what you picked doesn't make a lot of sense and sounds just plain weird. Some names you get away with it because they are either funny, or match the horse or just make it obvious as to why you called your horse a certain way. What you picked tho...I don't know.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

no go on the name alias for you. 

you could call your horse anything you want, though


----------



## Mandyy (Jul 13, 2008)

yes some of my barn horses show names are quite silly like "Sir reginold the eighteenth"


----------

